
Constructive reasons to use Django instead of Rails - danw
http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/why_django
======
richcollins
"Ruby programming tends to favor 'magic'."

Arthur C. Clarke: "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable
from magic."

It has also been said that you "Cast Spells" in Lisp:

<http://www.lisperati.com/casting.html>

SICP: "People create programs to direct processes. In effect, we conjure the
spirits of the computer with our spells."

I think lack of understanding of the semantics of Ruby and Rails causes people
to dismiss it as "magic". Create new classes, methods ... etc at runtime is
not a sign of laziness. Not wanting to spend the time it takes to learn how
metaprogramming is used in Rails is.

------
inklesspen
If you're thinking about looking at a Python web framework, you could do worse
than to read this O'Reilly book:
<http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596513719/>

(Full disclosure: I'm acquainted with the author, and involved with one of the
projects discussed in the book, Pylons.)

------
Sam_Odio
Reddit's moving towards Django. It seems like they're outgrowing web.py, which
is really meant for quick & simple web apps.

~~~
jamongkad
I think it's awesome in what they're doing. Instead of listening to the hype
they decided to go with a framework and language that allows them to do
certain things that the other cannot do.

------
danielha
In this article, this author writes why he chose Python over Ruby:
<http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/why_py>

~~~
jamongkad
Coming from a Java background(to be specific J2ME, I haven't touched any Java
framework as of yet.) Ruby was a God send!

I've been using Ruby for over a year now. And I'm having loads of fun using it
:-) just recently I've been learning Python and I must say that Ruby has
borrowed a lot of conventions from Python. Although I have a bit of a hard
time using Python functions as they are not intuitive enough for me as opposed
to Ruby functions.

~~~
russ
Ruby is actually heavily influenced by Perl and Smalltalk and parts of LISP.
There are some syntactic similarities to Python, but I think it borrows less
from it than the previously mentioned. Matz however did find that reading
Python code helped him develop Ruby.

------
inklesspen
jesusphreak, the author of that blog post, has since moved away from Django.
He comes by #pylons every now and then, complaining about the Django
community. I'm also not really sure if he ever actually has written anything.

But at any rate, here's a more recent post by him:
<http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/vrp1>

~~~
Tichy
Makes me wonder if I should not just stick with Java...

~~~
inklesspen
Oh, there's plenty of good reasons to use Ruby or Python.

------
jamongkad
How come they won't migrate to Rails instead?

~~~
Sam_Odio
The way Steve puts it - his original motivation for using python over RoR is
that there's too much "magic" involved in rails. I think he doesn't think
things being done for him, and rails does a lot for you...

That compounded with rails being slower and requiring an entire rewrite of the
site, and it seems the decision to move to django is a no-brainer.

~~~
jamongkad
Hmmm makes sense, admittedly I love programming in Ruby but this article
caused me to check out Python and Django :)

